# Desperate for Feedback



## George (Mar 11, 2018)

I have drawn on and off for a number of years, but I now want to truly commit myself to it. I would greatly appreciate it if anybody here could look at what I have drawn most recently(an African deer figurine) and give me their thoughts on it. I am more interested in realism than anything else.


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey George,

The sketch is not bad, may I recommend more levels of shadowing on the deer's torso, I think that would enhance the drawing. Great job, keep it up 

~ Glenda


----------



## sl60 (Mar 17, 2018)

The drawing looks pretty solid, but you need work on the values. Try shining a bright light on the figurine and concentrate on seeing the graduation from darkest darks to brightest highlights. Depicting this graduation will achieve realism.


----------



## George (Mar 11, 2018)

I've been drawing daily since I started this thread. These are all of figurines. Have I improved at all?


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

I see an improvement in the first, third and fourth image. Your shadows and shapes have improved a lot, are you also using different numbered pencils or just one?

Great job 

~ Glenda


----------



## George (Mar 11, 2018)

Currently I just use a number two pencil. I don't really know how to get into the different graphite grades. Do you think using a grid would help me?


----------

